# Hello!



## Nail Gelantra (Mar 21, 2011)

Well im new here and just introducing myself!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Nail Gelantra. What sort of haunt do you do?


----------



## Nail Gelantra (Mar 21, 2011)

Ummm what do you mean... ^^ im very new to this.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Nail Gelantra said:


> Ummm what do you mean... ^^ im very new to this.


Do you have a yard haunt/display or a walk through haunt?

We love to pictures of props so make sure you post some if you have some pictures to share.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I think Haunti means, do you use props in your yard or make a haunted house or are you a pro or maybe nothing just yet?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Nail Gelantra!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome to this place please deposit your soul in the box to the right as you enter thru the gates ....enjoy your stay


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Howdy


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. I like to decorate my front yard. Keeps me busy.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;
WELCOME TO HAUNT FORUM! And&#8230;


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Jester7902 (Mar 22, 2011)

Welcome....


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

Come on in, the fog is fine!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

